# Big Leaf Maple



## FranklinWorkshops (May 14, 2021)

I was at Rick Hearne's place today and he had just acquired this big leaf maple log. Amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 14, 2021)

WOW!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (May 14, 2021)

Incredible! Would love to see how they cut that, and of course the results.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (May 14, 2021)

That looks almost too beautiful to cut up. I think I'd just stand it up in the living room like it is!

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 14, 2021)

That'd be a singularly unique post in a fancy living room.


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (May 14, 2021)

If it wasn't fancy before, it sure would be after you put that baby up.

Alan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (May 14, 2021)

That is an incredibly beautiful tree. I know there's some cool wood going on in there but the outside is fantastic.

Alan


----------



## trc65 (May 14, 2021)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> That looks almost too beautiful to cut up. I think I'd just stand it up in the living room like it is!
> 
> Alan


I don't necessarily disagree, but think of all the beauty inside you'd never see!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2021)

Nice one. I tried to buy bottom burl 13' wide on this one. Whole thing weighed 22,000 lbs.. no go it went whole. I cried....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (May 14, 2021)

Fairytale wood! Would be so cool to have a big chunk! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (May 15, 2021)




----------



## DLJeffs (May 15, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice one. I tried to buy bottom burl 13' wide on this one. Whole thing weighed 22,000 lbs.. no go it went whole. I cried....View attachment 208821


How old would a tree like that be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lumptastic (May 15, 2021)

There not all that uncommon in my neck of the woods I typically cut blocks from the base burl and the areal burl clusters into slabs for tabletops Simone did spend a whole lot of time getting that bark off definitely my least favorite thing to do

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Arn213 (May 15, 2021)

Welcome to “Burl Fest”- a sight to behold on the examples shown as they are all exceptional and extraordinary in their own way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trob115 (May 15, 2021)

Wow that's impressive !!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> How old would a tree like that be?


they said 200 yrs. I would guess 100-150

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> How old would a tree like that be?


Walnut planted 1859

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs (May 15, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Walnut planted 1859
> 
> View attachment 208831


That just fascinates me that a something can live that long, survive that many changes and extremes, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> That just fascinates me that a something can live that long, survive that many changes and extremes, etc.


Plated by settlers. Willamette valley. Estate is a wedding venue. 2 more this big or bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 15, 2021)

Mike, would that be a black walnut or maybe an English or claro walnut? Impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 16, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Mike, would that be a black walnut or maybe an English or claro walnut? Impressive.


Not English based on strong ridges in the bark and pointed leaflets...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Mike, would that be a black walnut or maybe an English or claro walnut? Impressive.


I saw pictures of the slabs. My guess and arborist is grafted black. Story goes they came from east- wagon train. It is a popular wedding venue. They really did not want to cut it down but Long term greens keeper threatened to quit over it. He was mowing lawn and had just finished mowing under it and heard a crash. one of the big limbs had crashed to the ground. I know the guy that owns the company that cut it down. He laughs and told me one of these days he will send me pics of the biggest one he has cut......


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Not English based on strong ridges in the bark and pointed leaflets...


I think it produced english walnuts. There are 2 more.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Mike, would that be a black walnut or maybe an English or claro walnut? Impressive.


1859-oregon was very wild. You drive through some of the little towns- Est 1852 with huge trees in yards and town square .


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 16, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I think it produced english walnuts. There are 2 more.


I've never had my hands on an English walnut tree over 40" DBH, but have seen thousands of trees on the east coast...also never seen one with pointed leaflets, including those hybridized with Japanese walnut. So would love to learn more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> I've never had my hands on an English walnut tree over 40" DBH, but have seen thousands of trees on the east coast...also never seen one with pointed leaflets, including those hybridized with Japanese walnut. So would love to learn more.


I will ask next time I see him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

